# Regarding the proposed back room area...



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 12, 2009)

I have heard talk and even seen it posted in the sticky for this board, the possibility of a "back room". I'm just posting this to say I hope this doesn't happen. I enjoy reading this board a lot since it came about and I know many other non FA's who have as well. 

Keeping in mind that this place serves great resources for everyone, if people can't follow the strict rules set out for this board in the beginning, then those such people should just be banned from posting in here. I would hate to see important topics disappear into a room for only select people to see when so many can learn from them. 

So, why not instead of potentially taking away public access to view discussion (which is a benefit to the many who want to learn from it), just ban any repetitive offenders from having posting rights in this forum?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know if I want the offenders banned. I think their stupidity should serve as a billboard to every girl who may get a PM or encounter them in chat, to be able to look here to see the level of asshole ism they may have.

I am also against any back room board, whether for men or women.


----------



## CCC (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't claim to know much about the politics of dims, or to even be well-read on the arguments for a "back room," but you make a great point. I'm sure the FAs have likewise appreciated the contributions from BBWs/BHMs in these topics.

The only thing I can imagine people wanting to be private would be explicitly sexual and possibly embarrassing issues specific to one gender, but then what? Make a back room for FAs and another for FFAs? That seems like it would get overly complicated, in my opinion anyway.

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm content with this new sub-forum, and wouldn't ask for anything else.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with you MsSasha, although admittedly I don't know what the arguments are that are being made for a back room area. Like CCC, I can't personally think of too many topics that would need a private area for discussion as long as everyone follows the rules of posting to the current forum. Now that the forum is up and running, I have to say that I personally have appreciated the support and sensitivity shown by the non-FA contributors, and, especially in the case of the "FA guilt" thread, I've learned a lot and gotten a lot out of the contributions by the non-FAs.


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2009)

The backroom area was to be considered, subject to demand, at a future point. The (near) absence of demand thus far is probably correlated with the fact that conversation has remained civil and non-FA input has largely remained supportive, fa-relevant and on-topic. 

As long as things remain this way (i.e. a supportive atmosphere creating little to no demand for a backroom) then, in my opinion, no changes to the current format are likely.


----------



## Observer (Apr 12, 2009)

Exactly. In the threads that preceded creation of the forum there seemed to be a percieved need for a private aspect because of various fears and concerns, 

So we made provision for it, subject to demand. 

But thus far the fears have not materalized and neither has the demand (one request so far). In fact, as this thread suggests, the community desire is just the opposite.

Steady as she goes, Mr. Sulu. Warp 5. Engage


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 14, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> I have heard talk and even seen it posted in the sticky for this board, the possibility of a "back room". I'm just posting this to say I hope this doesn't happen. I enjoy reading this board a lot since it came about and I know many other non FA's who have as well.



I think we already have something like this. I think it's called bbw-chan.


----------



## TotallyReal (Apr 14, 2009)

I have at least a few things that I would like a back room before I brought them up, personally. But there's no rush.


----------



## ImSoDead (Apr 17, 2009)

All these reasons are why I opposed an SSBBW closed board. Like Sasha learning about FAs, I think all of us FAs could learn more about SSBBWs.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 17, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> I have at least a few things that I would like a back room before I brought them up, personally. But there's no rush.



Have you considered contacting a couple of FAs directly to discuss your topics in case there never is a "back room?"
Thats something I believe that I eluded to in the thread about FA peerdom. 
I put my email and Yahoomessenger addy up with an open invitation for anyone to do just that. Contact me in person and in private if you wish or just to BS about anything and nothing at all.

Rollhandler2002 on yahoomessenger
[email protected]


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 21, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> I am also against any back room board, whether for men or women.



Seems fair to say.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2009)

ImSoDead said:


> All these reasons are why I opposed an SSBBW closed board. Like Sasha learning about FAs, I think all of us FAs could learn more about SSBBWs.




And for all the reasons the SSBBW being closed works best for them, I think a closed FA area would be helpful for topics that, while could be aided by a woman's POV, may upset women and keep men from speaking freely. 

And keep in mind, I wanted the SSBBW board open - I believe in the learning tool idea - strongly. But seeing the board now, I realize that the women who belong and share there would NOT share those same things publically. I'd be in favor of a public/private - but that's not the way it went. (and it's not up for debate, I'm just contrasting.)

If the need arises, I'm glad it's an option. I've been involved in conversations with many FAs that I know they would have with other FAs (and have), but wouldn't have in a public area because they don't want to upset anyone or spend all their time reassuring someone when they're simply trying to have a discussion. 

I think those things can be helpful to the other FAs, and the want to learn from that shouldn't outweigh their need to discuss. Exactly like the SSBBW board - the argument was that many don't want to be a teacher or looked in on as a "study", so I think if FAs here eventually find a need for privacy, then they will hopefully be afforded it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2009)

ImSoDead said:


> All these reasons are why I opposed an SSBBW closed board. Like Sasha learning about FAs, I think all of us FAs could learn more about SSBBWs.




And I, for one, would welcome questions. I'm sure others here would as well. As FAs, if you have questions, then ask them. Maybe a thread on this board for FAs to ask? It would be up to James and the mods here to figure out a way for it to remain FA centric, but helpful. Just an idea and offering.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 22, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> ...
> 
> I am also against any back room board, whether for men or women.



Agreed.

I never believed in being in the closet when I was younger and I have no interest in entering into a closet in cyberspace.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 22, 2009)

When I was a teenager, the backrooms were used to play poker, smoke cigars, drink the hard stuff.


----------



## Observer (Apr 22, 2009)

When I was a boy we lived two blocks from a race track. There was a men's clothing store across from the entrance to the track - only thing was, the men going in there seldom brought any new clothes out.

All the locals, and presumably the cops, knew what was really going on in the "back room" of that place - a minor league bookie operation. Its why it was off-limits for the neighborhood kids.


----------

